# Jalapeño-Mint Wine



## PCharles (Jul 22, 2011)

I've always been a big fan of Jalapeño-Mint jelly. I've got the mint and the peppers so I'm thinking its time to make some wine! I expect to make a small batch, say 2 gallons. I will most certainly add an f-pack and back sweeten. 

Does anyone have any recipe suggestions?

Here is what I'm thinking 
1 gal recipe

Mint Leaves - 15 cups diced
Jalapeño - 10 seeded and minced 
Sugar - 6 cups or whatever is needed to raise SG to 1.090
3 ripe banna - Simmer in water, strain, and add to fermenter
Pectin - per instructions on pectin pack
Acid Blend - Adjust TA per wine recommendations
Yeast - EC-1118
Green Food Coloring - Not sure if I want to use this
Water - Bring up to 1 gallon with water

Note (Oct 25, 2011) When I actually made this wine, I made a 3 gallon batch and used 2 gallons of apple cider as my base. I also was not able to add as much mint as my dog decided to dig mine up. 

Ferment above for until SG reaches 1.000 or lower, rack until and stabilize as ususal.

f-pack - simmer 5 cups of diced mint with 1 cup of sugar and water to add after stabilization.

Backsweeten to tast after clearing.

Thanks for your comments and suggestions.

Paul


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 22, 2011)

Paul that sounds pretty interesting. I used 100% apple juice instead of water when I made my jalapeno wine. I found 8-10 peppers per gallon is plenty also. Green food coloring?? Not sure I would do that myself. I nice clear wine is a beautiful thing. I find you f-pck interesting. Did you get this idea from someone else that already tried this? Myself , I think I would just put the mint leaves whole in the secondary for 30 days. If it's not strong enough you could put more fresh ones in while aging. I like to bottle these in 375ml bottles as you won't normally be using a 750ml very quickly. Just another idea, what about leaving a small amount of seeds and one mint leaf in each bottle?


----------



## corntassel (Jul 22, 2011)

Will the mint leaves be simered with the Bananas? They need to to bring the flavor out. 10 Jalapinos is shy for 2 gallons, need at least 20. With the seeds and vains out of the Jalapinos you will greatly reduce the heat for the wine. I have made a lot of mint wine & a lot of Jalapino wine but never the 2 together but sounds good. I use 15 peppers with seeds per gallon but I am a pepper head and like it hot.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 22, 2011)

I've got to ask... Do you drink this stuff or use it only for cooking?

Sounds like wine making is limited only by your imagination. Wow!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 22, 2011)

Randy it is an excellent cooking wine. I love the jalapeño in spaghetti sauce or chili. Also great to marinate chicken in. 

Depending how strong it is, it does make a good sipping wine. If you have a head cold, it really does help cure it.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 22, 2011)

SpoiledRotten said:


> I've got to ask... Do you drink this stuff or use it only for cooking?
> 
> Sounds like wine making is limited only by your imagination. Wow!



Drink it and cook with it. It's great for those "Here, try this!" moments then watch the look on the persons face as they drink it. I personally enjoy the taste of it. I was using about 12 peppers per gallon.

I still have a 3 gallon carboy aging. It should be about 7-8 months old now.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this site! Reading things about wine I never would have thought of.


----------



## corntassel (Jul 22, 2011)

love to sip a glass after sitting in an Iowa deer stand in winter, realy warms the sole and the chilled bones.


----------



## PCharles (Jul 23, 2011)

*Jalopeno-Mint Wine*

I just got home from work and am excited to see all the feedback. I came up with my recipe myself. I appreciate the suggestions. I'm fine adding more peppers along with the seeds. I may not add the mint to the boiling banana water, but most certainly will pour the hot water over the peppers and mint leaves. The idea of adding a mint leave to the secondary sounds interesting also. 

I'm making this to drink as wine. I may use this with cooking, but that is a secondary interest. I look forward to trying some of this chilled. 

I'll continue to post here as I proceed with this. I figure I'll start this some time next week.

Have a fantastic weekend,
Paul


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 23, 2011)

Paul I think your fine adding a leaf to each bottle also as long as your not keeping then for like 3 years. I'm not sure if it would over power it or not though.


----------

